# bluegill rockbass hybrid????



## tcm080 (Aug 31, 2006)

I was out bluegill fishing this morning on a private lake in Lapeer and my gf's kid caught this fish that i've never seen before....we threw it back in (probably should have kept it in hindsight)....but anyways...the fish had green / blue specs like a bluegill on its face/head, but the mouth was more like a largemouth bass....it also had a great big belly (like you would see on a goby, it also swam like a goby).....I looked on the DNR website and it looks closes to a Pirate Perch? Talked to my neighbor and he said it was a bluegill / rockbass hybrid?

I've been fishing in Michigan for 20+ years and have never seen anything like this before.... I wish now i would have taken some pictures....gonna try again this afternoon, maybe we'll catch another one...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Perhaps a warmouth.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a Warmouth like the previous poster said. As far as i know its a true species of fish and not a hybrid.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I am 99% sure you will find your answer here....
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=335989

Sounds like a green sunfish....


----------



## tcm080 (Aug 31, 2006)

same fish as the home photos in that post.....Thanks for the help....


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

green sunfish


----------

